# DTG Computer



## ger1927 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi,
What kind of computer would be best suited for a DTG Printer. What are the most important factors to look for when purchasing a computer. Lap=Top????
Help woulg be very much appreciated!


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

_The most demanding process with any DTG printer is the RIP._
That said the most important factor when selecting features for a new PC setup is to make sure you get one with a SSD drive (Solid State Hard Drive) sometimes referred to as a Flash Drive in some systems. 
Many _new_ Laptops are now utilizing these fast drives as opposed to the mechanical hard drives that have been used in past systems.
This will generally give you a 3x speed performance over a similar system using a mechanical optical disk drive.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Think easy this way please. I like simple and easy always.
Is there any printer (Dtg is nothing but the printer) will not work with any computer? Dell
$500 laptop will work well. If you want tinny more speed buy top line and store many designs(not necessary too, there are so many Memory sticks)
My suggestion is bigger monitor will help.
Wifi will help too because soon all will be operate by wifi.
Cheers! Beers are on me always. After computer shopping pop one can and cheers with me.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

PS: NeoFlex RIP is 80MB. Which is nothing these days. Process Is almost instant, it will not take long. All Tigers company laptops are around $700.(cheap boss )do not know others.
Exam. iPhone picture is 2.5 MB. Same as 30 pictures.
Almost always more money has more value but keep come out faster one. So settle with 2nd and pay less is my style.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We're changing our neoflex to a laptop. Got a midline dell with 17in screen. Will be network piece as well.
8g mem, fast processor.
1500.
should be above min performance.
We want more flexibility on placement of the neoflex in the shop


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Try to get 8 gigabytes of RAM if possible. RAM is very cheap nowadays. If you're going to be running Photoshop, Illustrator or Corel Draw on that computer in addition to your RIP, it's important that you have a good amount of RAM onboard. 

-Alex


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

beanie357 said:


> We're changing our neoflex to a laptop. Got a midline dell with 17in screen. Will be network piece as well.
> 8g mem, fast processor.
> 1500.
> should be above min performance.
> We want more flexibility on placement of the neoflex in the shop


Shep, long time no see. Wish your best always. Family all OK?
You bought state of art! You are taking advantage of printer on the wheels. One of best thing human ever invented. We all should use them.
Do you have laptop holder option?
cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Howdy Peter.
Wheels good.
feet bad.
Will use a bolt on holder like they use in cars, so i put the laptop in a friendly position.
We do radio, and there are companies that make (usually for giovernments) all kinds of brackets for cars and such.
May use a podium instead. Have not quite made up mind.
Doing a showroom redo and then will replace and move the girls desks and stuff.
Family good. tnx
shep


----------



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

I use a $450.00 Best Buy "on sale" laptop.... Gateway with quad core processor and 4GB DDR memory.

It runs the printer, the RIP, photoshop, browser, and Itunes SIMULTANEOUSLY.

And I've never run into problems.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

atomicpress said:


> I use a $450.00 Best Buy "on sale" laptop.... Gateway with quad core processor and 4GB DDR memory.
> 
> It runs the printer, the RIP, photoshop, browser, and Itunes SIMULTANEOUSLY.
> 
> And I've never run into problems.


You are the man!!!
This is what I'm talking about and saying. Why make big deal out of no deals? Easy simple and call next.
Deal or no deal? Is that your final call? Lol
If printer will not do well with your kind of laptop those should not sell on humble market as we are in. Do not get me wrong better is better but no biggy deal.
Cheers! Beers are on me alway.


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with Alex. Ram is one of most important things when considering printing.

If you are going to network printers ( If machine offers it) then a good network card is also essential. A good calibrated monitor is also a good have. I personally like desktop monitors over laptop monitors as they seem to have more control over colors and brightness.

Other things to consider, these are not a must but they help. Processing Power (Quad core or better), solid state drives, video cards, operating systems.


----------

